# Router for Lee Valley Steel Table



## keithet (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello,
First post after a lot of lurking! I have a Veritas (lee Valley) steel table with fence and slide. I have an old porter cable one speed router in the table. It works even though it's very old. I want to update to a variable speed router to handle larger bits and be able to vary the speed. Hence my post! Looking at ALL responses to the top rated routers (PC, Mikita, Triton, etc, I find there are a number of horror stories about routers in a table that fail because of a deficiency in the way the router can be lifted from the top of the table. I assume that there is no lift available for my table and since I have a fair investment in it I will have to get along with a router that I adjust from under the table. My PC is the one with the handle for one hand operation and is at least30 years old. It has not failed me since I bought it

Can anyone recommend a router that might work in my table and not have a breakdown because of the stress of hanging upside down. I do note that the Festool 1400 is the ONLY brand that has no negative comments. Maybe I should sell one of my yachts and go the Festool way!  

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Your router will do a fine job you just need to pickup the item below

Router Speed Control
==



keithet said:


> Hello,
> First post after a lot of lurking! I have a Veritas (lee Valley) steel table with fence and slide. I have an old porter cable one speed router in the table. It works even though it's very old. I want to update to a variable speed router to handle larger bits and be able to vary the speed. Hence my post! Looking at ALL responses to the top rated routers (PC, Mikita, Triton, etc, I find there are a number of horror stories about routers in a table that fail because of a deficiency in the way the router can be lifted from the top of the table. I assume that there is no lift available for my table and since I have a fair investment in it I will have to get along with a router that I adjust from under the table. My PC is the one with the handle for one hand operation and is at least30 years old. It has not failed me since I bought it
> 
> Can anyone recommend a router that might work in my table and not have a breakdown because of the stress of hanging upside down. I do note that the Festool 1400 is the ONLY brand that has no negative comments. Maybe I should sell one of my yachts and go the Festool way!
> ...


----------



## keithet (Jan 29, 2012)

*Speed Control*

My PC router is old and a bit underpowered as it is. I would like to get a new variable speed fixed base router for my Lee Valley table.

Thanks for the speed control post. I might get it in the mean time.


----------



## keithet (Jan 29, 2012)

*Thanks*

Forgot to say thanks for the tip URL. Lots of good stuff.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Please be polite and fill out your profile, I hate calling people N/a.

I am not aware of any horror stories about those router brands on the forums? Are you looking to jump to a 2-1/4 hp or one of the 3+ hp routers? 

Is this the table you have? To my way of thinking it is a poor design. The limitations of this table suggest to me that your best bet is the Triton TRA001. The dust collection port and deflecter shields eliminate most of the dust problem. A Bosch VAC005 hose will screw into the Tritons dust port. This router will require either 4 counter sunk holes or two countersunk keyholes to mount plus an additional hole for the winder handle.

A Bosch 1617EVS should bolt up to your hole pattern and require only one hole for above the table height adjustment. This model is very easy to adjust under the table too with the optional handle extension. I would use the optional dust collection adapter with the fixed base, again with the Bosch hose.


----------



## Marvingee (Nov 9, 2012)

I Agree with Miike. 
Also have the 1617 mounted wirth the dust collection adapter.
Very easy under the table adjustment. Don't even bother with the above the table (although drilled and available) adjustment. Dust collector is very effective.

Be well,
Marvin


----------



## keithet (Jan 29, 2012)

*Steel Lee Valley Table*

When I got the table (13 years ago) it looked like the cats meow.. It has worked fine for my old PC router. THe bad reports are on Amazon.com or Amazon.ca. I realize that there may be ulterior motives in posting bad reports and that almost any tool will get it's share of complaints. Maybe the way to go is with a router that I adjust from under the table and forget the above table adjustments altogether.The table I have has a mounting ring that works fine with the PC router or any round based router. Is the Triton router base other than round?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Keith.

Welcome to the forum.

I have two table mounted Tritons and have never had a problem with a deficiency in the way the router can be lifted from the top of the table.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I have had a Triton Tra001 mounted on my Veritas RT for8 yrs now with 0 negatives. 3.25 hp does anything you could ask of it. Easy under table adjustments and easy above table router bit changes. Variable speeds and soft start makes for smooth and easy cutting without mistakes and extra waste. Veritas fence and sled are the easiest set up Ive ever used. Money WELL spent!! Never heard of any problems from a Triton, except for abused machines.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had the Veritas table for about 15 years and have used several different routers with it. It is a good table but because of the weight of it it makes changing bits difficult. On my homemade table I just pop the router and insert plate out and lay them on the table. Any router attaches under it in just a few minutes including ones with a flat side. I've had both Freud and Hitachi 3.5 hp plunge routers under mine. The plunges are easy and accurate to adjust but a little slow. If you go fixed base don't go with a rack and pinion type adjustment. I stuck my small DeWalt under it once and when I loosened the clamp the motor fell onto the bench below the table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chuck, this is exactly the reason Bosch put the safety catch on the MRC23 routers.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike said:


> Chuck, this is exactly the reason Bosch put the safety catch on the MRC23 routers.


I'm not familiar with that model Mike. Is it a rack and pinion style? If it is, how does the stop work? No one carries Bosch in my area.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chuck, yes. Both the fixed and plunge bases have the safety catch circled in red in this photo. Once the toggle clamp is released and the detent lever pushed the motor is free to drop down until it is stopped by the safety catch. Pushing the safety catch releases the router so it can be removed from the base. I removed the non switch handle for more room under the table.


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Lee Valley discontinued the boot jack option. Try MLCS*



keithet said:


> I have a Veritas (lee Valley) steel table with fence and slide. I have an old porter cable one speed router in the table. It works even though it's very old. I want to update to a variable speed router to handle larger bits and be able to vary the speed.
> Can anyone recommend a router that might work in my table.


When Lee Valley discontinued the boot jack option for the steel table, it did pose a problem. You might consider adapting a MLCS Powerlift for the steel table to remotely adjust the router vertically. It takes most common mid-power router motors.
The router table may not be the best, but the Veritas steel table top and most of the steel top accessories are made in Canada, and are of superior quality.
Mark


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

keithet said:


> When I got the table (13 years ago) it looked like the cats meow.. It has worked fine for my old PC router. THe bad reports are on Amazon.com or Amazon.ca. I realize that there may be ulterior motives in posting bad reports and that almost any tool will get it's share of complaints. Maybe the way to go is with a router that I adjust from under the table and forget the above table adjustments altogether.The table I have has a mounting ring that works fine with the PC router or any round based router. Is the Triton router base other than round?


Triton TRA001 has a round base, YES! I imagine you can have any shape you want if you can make your own.


----------

